
The Problem with Wokeness (2019) - qqn
https://www.filmsforaction.org/watch/the-problem-with-wokeness-ayishat-akanbi
======
qqn
Also available on
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-WimRb2jXs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-WimRb2jXs),
ironically censored.

